# Most Interesting/Deepest/Sludgiest Fuzz PCB?



## farwest1 (Apr 24, 2020)

What's the most interesting, sludgiest, or deepest fuzz PCB you've built from PedalPCB?

I've already built the Algal Bloom (Plecostomus) clone and the Musket Clone (Blunderbuss), both of which are great. I've also built a Tone Bender MKII from Aion.  I own a Zvex Mastotron and a SolidgoldFX Lysis as well. Mastotron is my all-time favorite.

Looking for something different  from these. All thoughts and rankings are welcome—as well as disappointments—builds that just didn't have ooomph.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 24, 2020)

I just built the Graphite but replaced some caps (can’t remember all off the top of my head, but the 2n2 input cap is now 100n) and it really shines for low tuned sludgy stuff.

Also if you have never had an HM-2, I can’t recommend them enough. The low end they can put out is amazing.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I just built the Graphite but replaced some caps (can’t remember all off the top of my head, but the 2n2 input cap is now 100n) and it really shines for low tuned sludgy stuff.
> 
> Also if you have never had an HM-2, I can’t recommend them enough. The low end they can put out is amazing.


Thanks! Is there an HM-2 pcb on this site?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, the Promethium


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 24, 2020)

Also it’s not a fuzz haha, but use it to boost a fuzz and you will be in sludgy bliss! Lows at 10, Highs at 7 (just enough to pull back the chainsaw sound), gain down low, volume 10.


----------



## PedalBuilder (Apr 24, 2020)

Try the Scarab Deluxe. It does the thick wall of fuzz really well and brings a bunch more tones to the table that my Mk II does. I've got a Hoof clone that also does the doom/sludge thing pretty well, but the Musket will cover a lot of the same ground. I've got one of these modified Super Fuzz clones, and it's my favorite of the lot. It'll do everything from Electric Wizard to Sunn O))) to the Black Keys, and is great for single note work, droning, chugging riffs, etc.  I couldn't do without the ability precisely shape the mids and dial-in the perfect amount of octave, so I don't know that there's a PCB that will do the same thing (the Uberfuzz will probably get you close). I've also built an Ionosphere, but found it a little one-dimensional and dull.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 24, 2020)

The Hyped Fuzz is definitely another one


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 24, 2020)

I like the Fuzz War too.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 24, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I like the Fuzz War too.


Fuzz War seems insane. Is there a pcb project out there for it?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 25, 2020)

Some of my favorites: two sticks of derm the fuzzy fox the master fuzz and propolis...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh yeah the Master Fuzz is great too!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 25, 2020)

I found that my modded Shredmaster is amazing at boosting another OD or fuzz to give you that extra low-end punch. I can't remember off the top of my head what mod(s) I did to it but I have it all documented if anyone wants to know. It's not outstanding by itself but in front of another pedal - look out!


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 25, 2020)

The Megalith (Arkaim) is a heavy fuzz. What are the components for the Blunderbuss? I already have a Musket build.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mir9 said:


> The Megalith (Arkaim) is a heavy fuzz. What are the components for the Blunderbuss? I already have a Musket build.


I truly love my Blunderbuss (shown here, and rebranded as the Warg.) It's a Big Muff, but with lots of adjustability. Though the distortion can be heavy, it doesn't really get into gnarly velcro fuzz territory. It's smoother than that.


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah it's based on the Musket, but with some different resistor and capacitor values, along with, I think, germanium clipping in one of the stages.

Do you have a schematic or know all the changes needed to make a Musket into a Blunderbuss?


----------



## Mooogden (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve made what pedal pcb calls the cross contaminator. Which is an eqd dirt transmitter. It sounds amazing, especially when you start to boost in front of it and play with the bias knob.


----------

